# Lead Qualification - Which questions are most important to ask up front?



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

Before committing to face-to-face appointments for estimates, which questions are most important to ask homeowners up front?

I have my own set of questions, but I'm interested to know if anyone else has their own "qualifying factors." It's impossible to eliminate time-wasters and tire-kickers, but having a solid phone conversation beforehand should help minimize the chances of you wasting your time.

Any thoughts or feedback?

-Alex


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Alex the first thing i ask if their from the windy city, If yes i'm booked up till next year:laughing:


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got some feedback (obviously not from this thread)... They are all good questions, but I would only ask certain questions depending on the project/situation. Let me know if you would add or remove anything from the following list.

1.) Are you the owner of the property?
2.) Do you have a particular deadline to complete this project?
3.) How soon are you looking to get started?
4.) Do you have a specific budget set aside for this project?
5.) Have you already received any other estimates for this project?


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

How about the obvious one.. What is your budget?

This requires you to know your numbers and be able to offer a ballpark. $15000-$20000 in that range depending on finishes, etc. 

If they baulk at that, then They can't afford you.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there anyone else that will be involved in the decision making? I'm afraid that in my early years I wasted quite a bit of time talking to the non decision maker about dreams. I've since learned to ask that question, and also ask if both parties will have equal input into the project. A lot of times, you have the setup where one person is interested in the details, and all the other person is interested in is how much it will cost them. That can be awkward, as it puts you in the bad guy position rather than the cheapskate who won't pay for their partner's dreams.


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

Digging deeper to know about all decision makers and ensuring they are all present the FIRST time you meet to discuss the project will help avoid multiple, unnecessary trips requiring you to have the exact same conversation over and over again. Time is your most valuable asset. 

If you don't ask this question up front, you also risk losing the job all together because details can easily be lost in translation. You don't want to be put in a position where you are relying on the non-decision maker to sell you to the decision maker. You want to sell your services directly. Awesome feedback!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

alnowak31 said:


> I got some feedback (obviously not from this thread)... They are all good questions, but I would only ask certain questions depending on the project/situation. Let me know if you would add or remove anything from the following list.
> 
> 1.) Are you the owner of the property?
> 
> ...


*Never, and I don't care. They called me for a price or to discuss the project, and I don't care what other guy's may price it at...my price is my price, and if they want the other guy, or the lower price, then either I am not good enough to sell the job, or I am not going to come down anyway. You don't really waste your time by going to a meeting when you are not the low bidder....because 9 out of 10 times, unless they have someone tell them they were lucky not to use you, then they will wonder or wish they had used your company, and if there is anything wrong with the contractor they pick, I promise they will not only tell everyone, but they will usually say who they wish they would have hired. The only exception would be if you want the job, and they lead you down the path of letting you know you are high...then you can determine if it is daytime TV or working for wages. I have done steel erections for half price to keep the bills paid, no profit, and it led to other profitable jobs.....no one wants to hire a contractor who is sitting at home. *


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I listen for keywords and phrases when their talking to me...if I hear anything that has to do with $$ in the first sentence or 2 I immediately throw them a rough price over the phone...many times they almost hang up on me....I find due to my advertising that I am often the 1st plumber they call....so I like to get the sticker shock over with and move on if their budget is 1/2 of what it needs to be

I have found that if a person budgets $x and they find out it costs 2x that for a project they don't double their budget...they just find someone who will do it for $x ....whether its a handyman or a sidejobber

100% of my focus is on getting these 1/2 price customers gone as quickly as possible......

I rarely win larger homeowner projects....all the people with $$ to do it right hire a prime contractor....so when someone calls me to remodel their bathroom or kitchen im leery right from the start....im listening to everything they say....I win almost every referral for small projects...but rarely win anything large for homeowners


I used to have a list of questions to ask the customer...I don't anymore....its all about the $$...getting into their budget is all that matters...its always the stumbling block


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

1.) Are you the owner of the property?

We ask that. We have a trip fee for anything under contract or for sale.

2.) Do you have a particular deadline to complete this project?

We ask that. 

3.) How soon are you looking to get started?

We never ask that. It is rare that we can start when they want to start so I focus on the drop dead date and not the dream start date.

4.) Do you have a specific budget set aside for this project?

We ask that.

5.) Have you already received any other estimates for this project?

We never ask that. 

We kind of go with the flow of the conversation though so other questions depend on where it goes.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Do you have money or you just calling me because you got nothing else to do? 

Believe it or not, but that is the first question I been asking for the past 4-5 years and it surprises the s*^t out of me that most people find that funny and hire me to do the work... 
Most would add that they're so tired of the sales pitches and that they had so many bad experiences with people who know how to sell, but don't know how to perform.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

alnowak31 said:


> I got some feedback (obviously not from this thread)... They are all good questions, but I would only ask certain questions depending on the project/situation. Let me know if you would add or remove anything from the following list.
> 
> 1.) Are you the owner of the property?
> 2.) Do you have a particular deadline to complete this project?
> ...


Pretty much all of this. Most of the time though people only know the answer the the first one.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

We only care about 2 things. We want to know that a prospect is looking to start the project within 90 days, and that we are going to meet with the decision makers during our estimate before agreeing to go.

The exact questions are:

1. When do you expect to start this project?

2. As you may know, we will be meeting to discuss the project. Our estimator will have questions, and will probably need to answer many of yours. That being said, will everyone involved be present during our scheduled estimate?

The questions like price, competition, etc... can all be dealt with during the estimate.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

huggytree said:


> I listen for keywords and phrases when their talking to me...if I hear anything that has to do with $$ in the first sentence or 2 I immediately throw them a rough price over the phone...many times they almost hang up on me....I find due to my advertising that I am often the 1st plumber they call....so I like to get the sticker shock over with and move on if their budget is 1/2 of what it needs to be
> 
> I have found that if a person budgets $x and they find out it costs 2x that for a project they don't double their budget...they just find someone who will do it for $x ....whether its a handyman or a sidejobber
> 
> ...


Huggytree,

Sounds like you have a serious marketing problem my friend. Without getting off topic, I encourage you to dig up some of the older marketing threads in this forum.

Nice Shelby Cobra, BTW. I have a 2013 model with over 830 RWHP :thumbsup:


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

I ask leading questions which get the leads talking. There is nothing wrong with asking if they've had a price before. This opens them up and they sometimes offer who the other estimators are. Do try not to "dis"qualify a lead that could be good.


----------



## CM Contractors (Dec 9, 2013)

No offence here to the sir who started this thread, but please take note you are not a Contractor you actually never work onsite. This was based on the info that I looked at with the website attached to your profile, your scheme is similar to HandyMan Connection, and you are the reason all of us as Independent contractors have difficulty with customers who believe/think their is price gouging involved when dealing with them. You are the car salesman of Contracting making money off our hard earned effort. 

I you what I have seen here from other as a paper pushing GC, but you are never even show up on site during the process, you are just the suit trying to get a piece of the pie. 

I call a spade a spade and you sir are just a suit trying to turn in an extra dollar on the backs of others.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

CM Contractors said:


> No offence here to the sir who started this thread, but please take note you are not a Contractor you actually never work onsite. This was based on the info that I looked at with the website attached to your profile, your scheme is similar to HandyMan Connection, and you are the reason all of us as Independent contractors have difficulty with customers who believe/think their is price gouging involved when dealing with them. You are the car salesman of Contracting making money off our hard earned effort.
> 
> I you what I have seen here from other as a paper pushing GC, but you are never even show up on site during the process, you are just the suit trying to get a piece of the pie.
> 
> I call a spade a spade and you sir are just a suit trying to turn in an extra dollar on the backs of others.


GOOD CATCH CM:thumbsup:


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

CM Contractors said:


> No offence here to the sir who started this thread, but please take note you are not a Contractor you actually never work onsite. This was based on the info that I looked at with the website attached to your profile, your scheme is similar to HandyMan Connection, and you are the reason all of us as Independent contractors have difficulty with customers who believe/think their is price gouging involved when dealing with them. You are the car salesman of Contracting making money off our hard earned effort.
> 
> I you what I have seen here from other as a paper pushing GC, but you are never even show up on site during the process, you are just the suit trying to get a piece of the pie.
> 
> I call a spade a spade and you sir are just a suit trying to turn in an extra dollar on the backs of others.


:no: Don't be so quick to judge... 

I have been in the construction business for many years, and got started by helping my father scale his business. I've negotiated countless deals and worked on-site for many projects - I can build a house from the ground up with my own two hands (not to brag).

With that being said, my contractor referral business developed from helping my father find new business. Although he was a very skilled contractor, he did not know anything about marketing or how to get new business outside of the traditional "word-of-mouth" routine. 

There are many amazing contractors out there who deserve more business because they are great at what they do, but they don't know where to start or how to hunt down their next job. 

...And what's wrong with wanting a piece of the pie? If I can help you get more projects and scale your business, why wouldn't you want to share a referral commission? Maybe it's not for you, but there are 100 other contractors in your area that would love to have that opportunity.

I started this thread because I wanted to share the feedback and best practices with all of the contractors I work with... And by the way, I run a business... My goal is to be profitable, just like you.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well..... You have some good points.... but I think alot of us feel that some internet organizations similar to yours are just an* unnessary third party intermediary.*... who are falsely advertising that they are performing more of a service than they are.

The internet game in many instances, not just the trades, is to capture the possible buyer on the front end and exact a referrel fee from the contractor. Those sites are not generating work to the profession. Work would have flowed to the profession without your involvement.

Some of the internet organizations are performing no service to the ultimate buyer. They have no idea about their referrels, their competance, quality,reliability. They will refer any contractor/hack that pays their fees.... but they have fooled the public with a glossy website.

If one of these sites is skimming a % (10-15), generally they are referring to contractors who are willing to work for less.... and normally that breeds a referral service that diminishes a traditional referral system that is primarily based on a contractors/tradesmens past work quality.

Quite frankly, if your service, as your site advertizes, saves the ultimate client the time and inconvenience of soliciting three bids, and is consequently valuable to them,then collect your fee from the client for your three phone calls and see how well your business does.

Many of these sites could be seen as parasites trying to prey on the underemployed contractor and the ignorent homeowner.

But, I'm sure you are just helping tradesmen and contractors to "SCALE" their business.

Just some thoughts for your consideration.

(Edit: I'm sure there are 100 hacks you can refer an unsuspecting homeowner to. What have you actually added to economic well being to the country. I do understand you are in the business to make money/profit... so was Enron, Bernie Madoff, ZZ Best and a whole breed of people trying to get a "piece of the pie" without adding, actually detracting" from many different professions. )


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

Perhaps there are many contractors out there who feel services like this are unnecessary and disruptive. The bottom line, however, is that more and more homeowners are searching for contractors online and they see value in a service that can match them with reputable contractors in their community. 

Yes, work will still flow to the profession without my involvement but I can still help a contractor earn new business that would have otherwise gone to someone else. That's what real value is when it comes to marketing.

Let's not forget that there are plenty of contractor crooks out there that prey on unsuspecting homeowners. I think it is important to coach homeowners on the bidding process and provide expectations for hiring a professional contractor. 

By the way, I could charge the homeowner for the services and value I provide but I choose to do it for free. The contractor, however, profits financially which is why I ask for a piece of the pie. :thumbup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

alnowak31 said:


> Perhaps there are many contractors out there who feel services like this are unnecessary and disruptive. The bottom line, however, is that *more and more homeowners are searching for contractors online and they see value in a service that can match them with reputable contractors in their community*.
> 
> Yes, work will still flow to the profession without my involvement but I can still help a *contractor earn new business that would have otherwise gone to someone else*. That's what real value is when it comes to marketing.
> 
> ...


Al31...

So Just in all honesty...

1) Yes.... Many people are searching the internet. I understand that presents a money making opportunity.... but what productive are you adding to the customer. ie: How do you qual "reputable" contractors/tradesmen for the customer. Do you offer a guarantee against your qual.... HD does.

2) Yes.... Marketing is valuable... and directing customers to your contracting business has extreem value.... but, as your site states (perhaps most honestly) "receive three bids". The contractor/tradesman
is not assured of anything, not even a good lead, nor is the customer assured of anything, as best as I can see. 

I'm sorry, it appears to me that many of these operations are just a skimming operation. " If I send you a job, and you compete with three parties for a bid, and by chance you get it, give me X%".

3) You say that your service is provided to the customer, I guess for making three phone calls and alot of "coaching as to the bid", but somehow you decide to "profit" from the contractor because he performs a service and has a financial incentive.

That my friend is an admission of a "skim"., where the party to whom the service is provided does not pay.... rather the party charging the customer pays you. Nice disguise.

I seriously am skeptical. If your service was valuable (not a facade) to the customer, that customer would pay you.

But if your costs/profits are hidden in either increased margin by the contractor, or inferior service provided by the contractors, THAT bubbi is where your profit is coming.

Sorry.... I think your internet game is just more of "skimming a piece of the pie" .... either from underemployed contractors or from ignorent HO's.

Just my opinion....... maybe you are providing real marketing to certain reputable contractors... or a service to distressed HO's who can't make three telephone calls, but tell me honestly what you are honestly providing of value to the customer, or just a non-qualed referrel of business to any hack that pays your fees.

Now I do applaud that you have come on here to see how other contractors qual their clients.... presumably to better represent and make better referrals to the contractors that have subscribed to your services... paying you your "piece of the pie" in your words..... so tell me the truth.... have you ever turned down a call-in and not referred it out.... regardless of it being a poor lead..... 

because your business model profits by taking your best shot.

If I'm wrong, I apologize.... but I do not see anything economic beneficial in your business, to either the customer nor the contractor who is headed out to compete with three others (maybe hacks) and any others the customer has called on his own.

A smart customer is going to have you supply any information, as that customer has no vested interest and no cost.....I would suggest your leads are going to be crap.

You write well... and dress nicely... and I'm sure you are personally an accomplished builder....,. But I think your internet idea/site is worthless as snake oil... You will skim for awhile... untill people/reputable contractor's catch on...


Peter


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

:blink: Okay, let's back up. Perhaps something has been lost in translation... Take a moment to understand my business first, and don't compare me to other marketing services because my goal was to create something truly unique.

I partner up with only one contractor (broken up by counties) and promote them as our preferred contractor in that particular territory. We only recommend the one contractor to our homeowners, but we can't stop them from collecting outside estimates or getting a second/third opinion. If the homeowner does collect outside estimates, we offer to review them for accuracy... We do communicate that information with our participating contractor to give them a more competitive advantage in the bidding process. We build trust and confidence with the homeowner on our contractor's behalf, and try our best to steer the homeowner in their direction because we don't get paid unless our contractor wins the job. We do not sell leads or distribute the homeowner's contact information to multiple contractors. We are an exclusive network focused on helping homeowners AND contractors. 

By the way, I didn't start this thread to promote or defend my business. I already know the value I provide to both homeowners and contractors. I'm simply looking to have meaningful discussions and learn new things. My business isn't perfect, and I come across new challenges every day but I'm always looking for new ways to improve my business model and create value for all of my clients. 

Let's stay focused on the original topic.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

alnowak31 said:


> :blink: Okay, let's back up. Perhaps something has been lost in translation... Take a moment to understand my business first, and don't compare me to other marketing services because my goal was to create something truly unique.
> 
> *I partner up with only one contractor (broken up by counties) and promote them as our preferred contractor in that particular territory*.* We only recommend the one contractor to our homeowners*, but we can't stop them from collecting outside estimates or getting a second/third opinion. If the homeowner does collect outside estimates, we offer to review them for accuracy... *We do communicate that information with our participating contractor to give them a more competitive advantage in the bidding process. W*e build trust and confidence with the homeowner on our contractor's behalf, and try our best to steer the homeowner in their direction because we don't get paid unless our contractor wins the job. We do not sell leads or distribute the homeowner's contact information to multiple contractors. We are an exclusive network focused on helping homeowners AND contractors.
> 
> ...


 
As I say.... you do present yourself professionally and nicely....

BUT NOTE THAT YOUR WEBSITE DOES NOT REPRESENT ANYTHING CLOSE (and actually contradictory) TO WHAT YOU REPRESENT ABOVE....

Does that not bother you.... or your customers, or your contractors.... oh... they probably don't know.


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

Like I said... I didn't start this thread to talk about my business. I'd rather agree to disagree. I must say, however, that you ruined the momentum of a perfectly good discussion.


----------



## CM Contractors (Dec 9, 2013)

As I mentioned previously, I would like to speak with one of your contractors and get their unbiased thoughts of your plan. Here where I live Handyman Connection gets 50% of the bid to the customer. And you as a contractor must agree to warranty your work for a period of a year (which I have no issue doing) but you must return on your time and fix/address the issues or pay for them to be completed by another contractor. 

We the contractor must go out and complete the estimate, do all the work and as MTN mentioned you the third party get your 15-20 or up to 50%. In reality the contractor must either lose money on a job or overcharge just to meet your cut. IMO you should just be charging a flat fee not a percentage base, as I said I do not like your business model.


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

CM Contractors said:


> As I mentioned previously, I would like to speak with one of your contractors and get their unbiased thoughts of your plan. Here where I live Handyman Connection gets 50% of the bid to the customer. And you as a contractor must agree to warranty your work for a period of a year (which I have no issue doing) but you must return on your time and fix/address the issues or pay for them to be completed by another contractor.
> 
> We the contractor must go out and complete the estimate, do all the work and as MTN mentioned you the third party get your 15-20 or up to 50%. In reality the contractor must either lose money on a job or overcharge just to meet your cut. IMO you should just be charging a flat fee not a percentage base, as I said I do not like your business model.


:no: Incorrect... It comes out to 5% of the total contract and you sign contracts directly with the homeowner... It's a win-win for everybody... By the way, I'm not supposed to promote my business here and I do respect ContractorTalk's terms of service. You would have to call or email me to discuss.


----------



## CM Contractors (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a website for contractors, if you were in the trades and have the ability to build a home from the ground up as you claim. We here would love to see some of the work you have completed(post pics) and bring something to the site other then seeking infomation/research for your 5% as you again claim. I would love to see one of your contracts or speak with one of your contractors to get their opinion. Give us something here other then just you researching for the benefit of your own, you are not even a paper GC who goes to the site, you sit in an office. 

Sorry I just have a dislike for someone who can sit their and seek advice from the people on the ground doing the work. Its almost like you asking a soldier from Afghanistan to tell you how you can run your private security business more effectively; while the boots on the ground are the ones putting their lives in harms way. You sit in your office , while the boots on the ground put their bodies on the line with the risk of injury ever so present. Do you offer health insurance for your boots on the ground? I think not , just take your five percent and if an independent contractor getting injured or sick; you just move onto your next "preferred contractor". 

You really are not deserving of being on this site, I respect your ability to run a business. Then you should be seeking information on business forum not on a Contractor's forum.


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

Again, I'm not trying to promote my business and I respect Contractor Talk's terms of service. This thread is all about:

LEAD QUALIFICATION - WHAT ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTIONS TO ASK UP FRONT?

Thank you everyone for your valuable feedback. I wish everyone good luck with their business, and hope that this thread brought some perspective to the best practices for lead qualification. Time is your most important asset, and it needs to be managed efficiently.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Excellent way to ruin a perfectly good and worthwhile discussion. The OP didn't promote his business in any way, why do some feel the need to jump all over him?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

lawndart said:


> Excellent way to ruin a perfectly good and worthwhile discussion. The OP didn't promote his business in any way, why do some feel the need to jump all over him?


LawnDart.... I guess that would be me.

In all due respect/consideration, he brought up a good topic.

Neither me nor CM *never even mentioned*, let alone accused him, of promoting his business. Read the posts....* that was his fabrication*. He is smart and glib.

I did question his role as an internet advertiser of contracting services.

His business is advertising, and I questioned his business, and his interest in inquiry, as it relates to our businesses.

As it affects our businesses and livelyhood, I am not adverse to advertizing in any form... as long as it does not affect our business and livelyhoods detrimentally.

Look at his website (available thru his biography or whatever it's called), and compare it to what he stated. It is at best a misrepresentation, at worst a fraud.

I believe his business is falsely advertising, and I believe his advertising is nothing more than a skim (maybe a scam) operation taking money and reputation out of the pocket of legit tradesmen.

The sooner we/you learn the effects of these "referral" sites on the professional trades, you will realize how they/many are detrimental (and nothing but a skim and promotion of hacks) to the trades.

Now there are/maybe some very legit sites.... normally those advertise the truth.... and do not prey upon customers and contractors... but, as glib as the man responds, *avoids answering any of my questions *under the guise that he is not going to promote his business, makes me very skeptical.

You are right, the subject question should be of concern to all of us... However, I don't believe we should be helping the "skimmers".

By the way, I've got a great deal for sale on the Brooklyn Bridge, if you have some cash.

Best

peter


----------



## alnowak31 (Dec 3, 2013)

:no: Now you're just making yourself look silly.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I was pointing the finger at the new guy CM Contractors, although you were guilty of it too. I understand you may not agree with his business model, but you could always PM him to discuss it rather than going off topic. I just hate it when a good topic turns into a pissing match..

It's actually not a big deal, I've been guilty of doing it myself :thumbsup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

alnowak31 said:


> :no: Now you're just making yourself look silly.


Good/great response... what's silly?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

lawndart said:


> I was pointing the finger at the new guy CM Contractors, although you were guilty of it too. *I understand you may not agree with his business model, but you could always PM him to discuss it rather than going off topic*. I just hate it when a good topic turns into a pissing match..
> 
> It's actually not a big deal, I've been guilty of doing it myself :thumbsup:


I agree with you as it being a good topic, as I mentioned before....

.... but I'm not fond of supplying information to parties I perceive detrimental to our livelyhoods and primarily interested in "their piece of the pie"...(not my term... check the debate).

Should that not be a topic of our collective interest.... and should that not be a visable issue and only a private (PM) issue.?? I don't know... but I do think it's an important issue.

*So let me return to the topic:*

Lead questions: Which are most important.

My new number one question is going to be:

"Have you gone to a referral service and received any bids."

If answered positively , my response is going to be:

*"You know the internet is great, but may I send you 1) a copy of a recent web site discussion between a "referral site" , 2)that referral sites Web Site Disclosure, and 3) that referrrel sites subsequent explanation.

Please pay attention to what is advertized, what is represented to you/me/us on the internet, and decide if it is your interest for that website to charge me X% (you/we don't know the actual % yet) for me to do your job.

You will find significant non-disclosure, contradictions, and possible false advertizing... or perhaps ... other civil claims.

You may note, that the purveyor of the website has stated that he only recommends one party,(as that is the only way he makes money... his piece of the pie, in his words), although he implys he solicits/evaluates multiple bids.

Now, there is no explanation offered (or proof) that the recommended contractor is qualed in our discussion. Whether the purveyor has done so or not, and chosen not to answer is your evaluation.

You are welcome to decide if it is in your best interest to employ the referrel... please consider the economics and the lack of full disclosure on the advertising.

Perhaps the referrel site will be instrumental in getting you the lowest bid, at the highest quality,( ie the best value).... but you need to be aware of these dynamics and evaluate the reliability of your contractors apart from any web-site representations.

Your decision." *

Yes.... I hope I am wrong with this gentlemen, but someine who answers what I perceive to be legitimate discussion with... "Now you are just being silly".... is not someone with which I want to discuss my business experience/advice.

Best

Peter


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

lawndart said:


> I was pointing the finger at the new guy CM Contractors, although you were guilty of it too. I understand you may not agree with his business model, but you could always PM him to discuss it rather than going off topic. I just hate it when a good topic turns into a pissing match..
> 
> It's actually not a big deal, I've been guilty of doing it myself :thumbsup:


I'm not thinking of it as a pissing match... I think some "referral services" are significantly affecting our business detrimentally.... and when a "referral service" solicits our advice into our business, I believe it should be questioned/investigated/discussed.

I do understand your point to a degree..... but I have to ask why you did not PM me with your concerns..... 

(Actually, I think your concerns are deserving of disclosure, and do not have to be aired privately) .

I might add that I have heard only once your ideas as to the topic "Lead Questons" and furthering the topic.... your other response was off topic in regard to Huggy not knowing marketing.

Sorry LawnDart..... Your point is certainly valid in my opinion...It bothers me somewhat when we wander also... and I too agree it's a good topic.... but the gentlemen's interest and incentive is not in our best interest as I perceive it.

Hope I'm wrong... and we (Al31) are on the same side.

Best

Peter


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

I was really interested in this thread. Thanks for ruining it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

danjann said:


> I was really interested in this thread. Thanks for ruining it.


Well... Contribute and get it going.... you two post contributor


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, i do a apologize for saying you ruined this thread, but this is really a good topic. I am about to start up my remodeling company and saving time on bs leads would be a huge advantage. Not an advantage over anyone else, just an advantage over the trial and error part of being in business. For the most part, i see this site as promoting the construction industry, but sometimes I see post that just tearing others down. Why? If alnowak31 provides a service that someone else benefits from, way to go, have you 5%. If his leads lead to shotty work, he will fail. If homeowners get what they expected and are satisfied, more power to him. What business is it of mine how he earns a living??? Too many people focus on what others are doing and what others are earning.


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

Also, 
MTN REMODEL - I have read a lot of your posts and respect you. Just because I don't ( why is the ' between the n and the t, why not just put the o?) agree where you went with this, do not (see, very easy) take me as an ahole. I just found the op's thread a very useful topic and really wanted to hear more of the CT communities comments. SO... the questions you ask........


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

O my, the beer has made it to my brain, just so i am not (amn't) confusing, the last question of my last post (triple post) was not directed to anyone, just referring to the original question. Lead Qualification - Which Questions Are Most Important To Ask Up Front?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

danjann said:


> Well, i do a apologize for saying you ruined this thread, but this is really a good topic. I am about to start up my remodeling company and saving time on bs leads would be a huge advantage. Not an advantage over anyone else, just an advantage over the trial and error part of being in business. For the most part, i see this site as promoting the construction industry, but sometimes I see post that just tearing others down. *Why? If alnowak31 provides a service that someone else benefits from, way to go, have you 5%. If his leads lead to shotty work, he will fail. If homeowners get what they expected and are satisfied, more power to him. What business is it of mine how he earns a living??*? Too many people focus on what others are doing and what others are earning.


Dan.... We can certainly return to the topic.... which is valuable and a good issue.

I would just agree with you that we should not worry what others do or what others are earning... EXCEPT 1) when it is affecting us, individually or as a profession or 2) when it is misrepresentation and potentially untruthfull.

I do not believe we should idly sit by... I respect that others might think we should.

I believe I've pointed out my concerns and those issues in several last posts.

Now, in regard to the original OP question:

I don't believe, at least for my personality, that there is a list of questions to be asked of a client/customer.

There clearly is a list of answers you want to discover in a conversation, generally with subtle discussion and indirect questions.

If I'm calling (I'm the customer for this example) to explore a sub or contractor's availability, costs, and give my business to, I'm put off by some contractor quizing me. (I do understand his polite inquiries as they involve the job).

My point is one of orientation, that as a salesmen you are always trying to qual your client, but not with a list of questions and an inquizition.

Generally, I would agree you would like to discover answers to all the specific questions listed previously.... more information is always better.

The absolute question you want to find the answer to is what does the client really value/want the most..... quality, cost, please or appease his wife, speed, less complication, analyse it or get it done..... direct questions seldom find the answer.

Just my thoughts

Best


----------

